# cindybell, bluewillow, cvoor...



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey, where are you? Hope you're doing okay.Madge


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,We are ok. been very busy. I take care of my neighbors baby, and also I have been takingcare of a friends dogs. Also it was my birthday too!!! 47 years old. I had my first beer Sat night in almost a year. It tasted real good, but I forgot how carbonated it is!Still feeling pretty good. We are supposed to have a big snow storm tomorrow!!! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Madge and thanks for asking! And Happy Birthday, CindyBell! I'm am doing well, feeling much better and staying busier doing lots of things. Spent all day Sunday working on my son's income taxes (whew!), have been trying to sew and quilt some now that I'm feeling almost "normal". Hope you are all feeling well too! Madge, how are you doing? Feeling better and are you taking the ranitidine? Did you get some answers about it? Still cold where you are? Cindybell, I hope you all do ok in the snow storm. Is it snowing there yet? I'm in the western NC mountains and we're supposed to get buckets of rain today and then about 1-3 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow, which is very exciting for us! I work in the school bus office for the local public school system and people go nuts when it snows here and we have a million phone calls! Take care and stay in touch!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice to hear from you! I WAS doing better, but last evening I had cramping in the pit of my stomach after eating a very reflux-friend supper. I took some Tums and Gas-X, but it didn't do much. Three hours later, the cramps moved to the middle part of my left abdomen. I wasn't able to pass much gas, so just kept getting nasty cramps. I could only get comfortable if I lay down on my right side, and then the cramping only eased a little. I took Mylanta several times during the night. by 4 AM the cramps had moved to my lower left abdomen. I fully expected diarrhea in the morning, but no...normal stools. Afterward, though the cramping started up again in my lower left abdomen. I'm going to see the doctor later today. We plan to go out with friends on Saturday (really looking forward to this since I haven't been out for three weeks because of the nasty virus I had). I need to find out whether to go back on the Prilosec (or ranitidine even though it seemed to make my headache and stomach ache worse last week the one time I tried it). I know I'll need something to keep reflux at bay, and a plan of action so I don't have another night like the last one. Any of you ever had this?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Saw my doctor today. He thinks that painful aching that kept me awake most of the night was just trapped gas, which he says can happen when the colon goes into spasm. When that happens, you try to belch or to pass gas, but aren't able to. Today he said my abdomen felt normal, but he wished I'd gone to the ER last night, and that if I get it again tonight, or sometime soon, to please just go so they can check my abdomen and do some blood tests (for pancreas, liver, gall bladder, heart, and bacterial problems). He said that pain can be from any of those as well as irritable bowel spasms, and the only way to really find out is to come in when I have it. I guess he's right. I just hate spending the night in the ER. So many with bacterial infections there, and my doctor usually isn't available anyway. I think I'd wait and go in later, like after midnight, if I get this again. Fingers crossed that I'll be okay tonight. (I do have some cramping tonight (not all that unusual), but am getting rid of the gas and that eases the cramping. So far, so good.) Put me on your prayer lists, will ya?He asked if I was now able to eat a more varied diet on Prilosec. I said I still had to avoid a lot of foods. He thinks trying Nexium, Aciphex, and Prevacid (once a day) is worth a try. Just maybe I might have fewer side effects (and hopefully no headaches), and maybe I'd be able to tolerate more foods. He gave me a two weeks' supply of all three of those. If they don't work better for me, I can quite them after a few days and can always go back to the Prilosec. or Prilosec/ranitidine (if I can tolerate the ranitidine).I know that people react differently, but do any of you have a favorite from those three meds (Nexium, Prevacid, Aciphex)? Better yet, do any of you have irritable bowel with C as well as acid reflux and find that one of these works better for you?I know I keep going on and on about the meds. (Sorry) But I sure hope someone answers this time, and has some info. I can use. I'm thinking of starting the Nexium tomorrow, but am not sure about it.


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Madge! Are you feeling ok now? Sorry you've had such a difficult time with the trapped gas. I remember having that years ago and it was awful! Being much younger then, I just chalked it up to my IBS and it never scared me, but it would now! It sure can make one miserable. I know what you mean about not wanting to spend the night in the ER. After going twice in the past 6 months, I often think that if I really needed to go, I wouldn't, for fear of it being just something silly. I perfectly understand your concern about the medications too, so don't feel bad one bit about writing about them. I haven't used any of the ones you were given, but I do have a friend who is on Prevacid and it works well for her, and another friend who has tried both Aciphex and Nexium and she says the Nexium works much better but is more expensive. Of course it varies with individuals, but I have heard lots of good things about Nexium, and not much at all about Aciphex-- maybe it is just now getting marketed widely. I do hope you get to enjoy your time out with friends, because goodness knows you deserve it after all you've been through! How is the weather in your area? We have been so cold here, with wind chills around zero, and that is very cold for our climate. I am so ready for spring! Snow is in the forecast for this weekend, but hopefully it won't be much. But after reading about the folks in New York, I shall not complain one bit! Take care Madge, and let us know how your meds do! Have a pleasant weekend!Mary Jo (bluewillow)


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi MadgeBeen busy here too. We've had company now for 3 wks, going on 4, so it keeps me pretty occupied, between that and working. Hope everything is going well for everyone.


----------

